# Need help in simple art work placement for motorcycle seat



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm in the process of having a custom motorcycle built. All I'm looking for is a little help in designing a simple spider design into a seat. Naturally it will be stitched into the seat. I found a couple of basic web designs on the web but the seat is custom and is not the ordinary shape. Below are the photos of what I have and what the seat design and restrictions are. Just something basic to go along with the over all theme of a web motorcycle. Any help would be appreciated but as nature would have it I need something yesterday to send to the manufacturer. 

Any and all help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Bob Phillips


----------

